# necesito construir un contador con flip-flops tipo J-K



## marcenet03 (Nov 14, 2006)

Tengo que construir basado en el código que se presenta en la *tabla1*, el circuito simplificado de un contador sincrono utilizando flip-flops tipo J-K

Luego mi super profesor que no explica nada nos puso a construir un contador para un parqueadero de 100 carros esto quiere decir que el contador va de 00 a 99 y luego tiene que pasar otra vez de 99 a 00  y esto hay que hacerlo con la *tabla2* que es la tabla1 anterior invertida y agregandole lo anterior (flip flops tipo J-K)

Esto lo necesito en circuit maker

porfa, necesito la ayuda de todos ustedes


----------



## Apollo (Nov 14, 2006)

Hola marcenet03:

No entiendo porque en las dos tablas el código BCD de la entrada siempre es un número menos que el de la salida?  así es la tabla?

Por que pones doble el código BCD si el contador sólo presenta una sola salida?


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 14, 2006)

esto es lo que te entendi, tu pregunta no se porque le pones doble tabla de estados como dice nuestro amigo apollo   

saludos


----------



## capitanp (Nov 14, 2006)

Bueno para el parqueadero (estacionamiento aca en arg)
Tienes que hacer un contador ascendente/descendente ya qoe obiamente no van a entrar los 100 y luego salir, entonces se me ocurre sto
Dos sensores opticos, de pesion .... lo que se te ocurra (A y B), la cuestion es que cuando entre un auto (carro)  active primero el sensor A y luego el B y cuando salga primero el B y luego el A , entoces al entrar incremeta 1 y al salir decrementa   
  esto es otro circuito oaparte del contador
Sludos


----------



## marcenet03 (Nov 14, 2006)

muchisimas gracias nemesaiko, y pues coloco las dos tablas porque asi las dio el profesor, y la respuesta a apollo , si la tabla va asi.

Gracias creo que lo que me mandaste me sirve


----------

